# Lets see those classics with fall (colors)



## hawker (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello, all cabers....id like to see some wonderful  bicycles with the beautiful fall colors, im gona try and get a couple tomorrow. Its the right time of the year, old  bikes with fall colors.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 10, 2014)

Two shots of two of my guys........


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 10, 2014)

*fall colours*

super nice bikes you got there saueedals. good idea hawker i will try and get some on of the fall colours too.  from bicycle larry


----------



## hawker (Oct 10, 2014)

*Fall colors*

fall, that's better


----------



## squeedals (Oct 10, 2014)

hawker said:


> View attachment 172769




Sweet bikes........but I just threw my neck out


----------



## hawker (Oct 10, 2014)

ik im a maroon...lol


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 10, 2014)

I need patric or 2jakes to photoshop my brown bike into some deciduous vegetation. .. can't find any autumn colored palm trees


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 10, 2014)

squeedals said:


> Two shots of two of my guys........



Top one ...wow... screaming fall colors


----------



## hawker (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## hawker (Oct 10, 2014)

Sweet squeedals, love the orange with the colors, you have some nice bikes also....


----------



## velo-vecchio (Oct 10, 2014)

Hawker where in Wisconsin are you? Was just up there for the wheelman national meet in Waukesha - did you make it there? Also there are some nice bikes on the property of Old World Wisconsin (Hwy. 67 - Eagle, WI).


----------



## mike j (Oct 10, 2014)

*Fall Colores*

It's peaking by me now. will try to get some good shots. Posted this photo before but it seems to be a first on this thread.


----------

